# findlay res #1



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

looking for any fishing reports,


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

i've gone out twice and not a thing. i swear theres nothing in there.


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks next bite, caught a few in late fall. theres got to be some but where? did you try out from ramp.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I think almost everybody have given up on the place , its like there isnt anything left in there. I am sure there are a few but its like finding a needle in a haystack. Its still fun to go out on the ice and try tho.


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

ya, it was up & down in the fall. im still going to check it out. your right its fun, went to res #6 fostoria, 1/2 dozen bites- 1 threw the ices. not a good day but it was fun. thanks yonderfishin


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

ya in front and to the west of it. nothing. there use to be a go spot in the north east corner over the intake pipe if u can find it. its out about 50 yds i think.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I took 15 crappie about a week ago from the south side. Posted on a previous findlay topic. Haven't been there since.


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't wait til summer to get after the channel cats again. My goal is a 20 pounder this year. Topped out at 10 last year. The addition of a boat and fishfinder should definately help this year!


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

good luck getting one that big. i've fished both for years and have caught 5 over 20 lbs. with the biggest being 30 lbs and 40 inchs long. that was maybe 10 yrs. ago. nothing even close anymore. i think the big ones have all been taken out or restock else where by the odnr. now i fish a pay lake over in ada. they have cats up to 80lbs. and more if they can get them. for $12 for 12 hrs. not to bad.


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

There was a post on here a couple of weeks ago Anyhow, he claimed to be slaying the eyes ( in the big res) with jigs over the rocks right at dusk. Had me convinced, so we tried it last evening ( Sun) under pretty nice conditions. I pre-drilled a bunch of holes thru 12-14" of really hard ice ( huff huff) and worked a jig& minnow for the last 90 min of daylight. The only thing we caught was a slimy mud puppy, had a couple of follows on the Vex, but no takers. Either we awere doing someting wrong or the lack of footprints in the snow tell the true story, the original post was another hoax....
If anyone is actually catching eyes regularly out there, they are doing it without leaving prints. Also, the east side at the stairs had 18" of slush right where you would step from the rocks to the ice......scared us over to the boat dock area instead....


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Hardtop said:


> There was a post on here a couple of weeks ago Anyhow, he claimed to be slaying the eyes ( in the big res) with jigs over the rocks right at dusk. Had me convinced, so we tried it last evening ( Sun) under pretty nice conditions. I pre-drilled a bunch of holes thru 12-14" of really hard ice ( huff huff) and worked a jig& minnow for the last 90 min of daylight. The only thing we caught was a slimy mud puppy, had a couple of follows on the Vex, but no takers. Either we awere doing someting wrong or the lack of footprints in the snow tell the true story, the original post was another hoax....
> If anyone is actually catching eyes regularly out there, they are doing it without leaving prints. Also, the east side at the stairs had 18" of slush right where you would step from the rocks to the ice......scared us over to the boat dock area instead....


The person who posted that has no reason to lie about it , plus Ive talked to others who said they caught them the same way but you have to be there an hour or two before sundown. I tried it after sundown with no luck. Try jigging small spoons or similar small jigging lures. I believe I heard that gold colored spoons work best but not sure.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

next bite said:


> good luck getting one that big. i've fished both for years and have caught 5 over 20 lbs. with the biggest being 30 lbs and 40 inchs long. that was maybe 10 yrs. ago. nothing even close anymore. i think the big ones have all been taken out or restock else where by the odnr. now i fish a pay lake over in ada. they have cats up to 80lbs. and more if they can get them. for $12 for 12 hrs. not to bad.


I know there are some huge ones in #2 , a couple of us has had similar experiences with what was jokingly dubbed the "north shore monster" , most likely one serious brute of a catfish. Gotta be a few like that in there.


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha North Shore Monster.....I think my friend and I have each hooked into one of those from the North side sitting in the rocks. One broke off the swivel and another snapped the line back at the reel. 
Are there any records anywhere of what the biggest fish taken out of 1 and 2 are?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

9dodgefan said:


> Haha North Shore Monster.....I think my friend and I have each hooked into one of those from the North side sitting in the rocks. One broke off the swivel and another snapped the line back at the reel.
> Are there any records anywhere of what the biggest fish taken out of 1 and 2 are?


As far as I know there are no actual records of anything caught in the reservoirs unless something just happened to be a state record or something and reported it. I actually watched someone catch a catfish out of #2 that , even though I dont think it was any record or that he even actually measured it , when he held it about waist high the tail nearly touched the ground. Thats a decent sized cat in anybodys book. The biggest ones are usually caught on live bluegill or sunfish.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Ahh, the North Shore Monster has surfaced again! There's no question wheather or not there are monster somethings in #2. Like I posted last summer, this thing took me into the rocks so fast it's got to be huge. I've caught 25# king salmon that run like that thing did.


----------



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

oh my, some people just dont know how to fish the res its not for everyone, hey hardhat im a part of that jigging "hoax" and to tell u the truth me and my girlfriend were out sunday and caught 2... here is my number (419)9578362....text me and we will meet out there....ill even bring the girlfriend she is my good luck....lets go


----------



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

the so called 18inches of slush out there is melt off from the rocks, its safe.... the only open water out there is around the point at #2....thats the only spot u need to be cautious about and along that wall....not sure if they pumped in but there is some weak ice....once u get out thought its just as thick as everywhere else (thick enough to drive a car on)


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Post a photo of the girlfriend and we'll talk........lol HT


----------



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

here u go hardhat... id give u a free lesson since u whine like a baby walleye


----------



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice walleye, have you been getting any more out of Findlay resvrs.? Would like to go there soon but doesnt sound like its producing much.


----------



## jignwalleye (Sep 6, 2009)

the walleye are small... but they thump the jig real good on the 29in. rod. its fun to spread out within talking distance... and watch for the first reaction of the first missed hit/hook set... everyone knows there are still 28in... u just have to be real lucky


----------



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

thinking about ice fishing findlay reservoir...looking for perch...catfish...crappie. Can anybody tell me which resevoir i will want to fish in?...and any place i may want to start....you dont have to give me your location....but any info would be greatly appreciated.

thanks,


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

pomiller72 said:


> thinking about ice fishing findlay reservoir...looking for perch...catfish...crappie. Can anybody tell me which resevoir i will want to fish in?...and any place i may want to start....you dont have to give me your location....but any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks,


Aside from the earlier mentioned walleye that can be caught jigging , you are more likely to get struck by lightning on the way to the findlay reservoirs than to actually catch much of anything there lately. Sad but true. Its really not worth the trip unless you live right here in town.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

jignwalleye said:


> the walleye are small... but they thump the jig real good on the 29in. rod. its fun to spread out within talking distance... and watch for the first reaction of the first missed hit/hook set... everyone knows there are still 28in... u just have to be real lucky


I could be wrong, but I believe in your first post you said you were jigging pimples bare? Have you tried minnows on them there> wouldn't be caught dead on Erie without them. Sometimes 3 or 4 on a spoon. any differance on Findlay?


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

yonderfishin said:


> I think almost everybody have given up on the place , its like there isnt anything left in there. I am sure there are a few but its like finding a needle in a haystack. Its still fun to go out on the ice and try tho.


Now thats the best news i have heard all winter...


----------



## maumee_bowman (Feb 23, 2011)

9dodgefan said:


> I can't wait til summer to get after the channel cats again. My goal is a 20 pounder this year. Topped out at 10 last year. The addition of a boat and fishfinder should definately help this year!


I was at the big res last year after the ice went out, something must have happend to the catfish, i saw tons of big cats dead all along the rocks. they almost surrounded the entire lake, there were over a hundred dead big cats


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

holy cow that sucks maumee


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

maumee_bowman said:


> I was at the big res last year after the ice went out, something must have happend to the catfish, i saw tons of big cats dead all along the rocks. they almost surrounded the entire lake, there were over a hundred dead big cats


Are you positive they were cats ? Thats about the time there is usually a die off of huge shad ( up to like around a foot long maybe bigger ) and they literally are lying all over along the bank. The birds and raccoons eat like kings for a little while.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I never saw that either. Once in awhile one may die but in all my years of going there have never seen hundreds. There are hundreds of Carp spawnig along the shore.


----------



## maumee_bowman (Feb 23, 2011)

yea, i was there very shortly after the ice left and we saw tons of catfish. i couldnt believe it, it was crazy. i have never seen anything like it. my friend went to see the sight about three days later and he said there was still some but no where near the amount i saw that day.


----------

